# Common Mistakes Made By New Aeropress Users



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am compiling a coffee quiz. Inwant to include an Aeropress question and need some help. What is the mistake most commonly made by new users?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I am pretty sure there's some good material for that in the Muppetry thread IIRC. Maybe even with accompanying pics of the aftermath.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably not one 'most common' mistake but here are some that i have heard of:

Cap not on tight enough when plunging causing a pressure explosion.

Cap end on wrong when inverted method (*hand up* hungover me!)

Smashed receptacle when basically standing on it plunging.

Forgetting to put filter in (*hand up*)

Too fine a grind.

Knocking it over whilst steeping.

Uneven plunging causing receptacle to go flying off to one side.

Too many filter papers at once (*again, hand up*).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for that @Scotford. Plenty there to keep me going!

Just going to run through the muppetry thread, @hotmetal Good Idea!

I'm almost ready for business!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

My have forgotten a filter once (or twice) before


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's all coming together nicely now! I reckon I may be posting it tomorrow, all being well









Thinking caps at the ready!!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Sounds like a challenge


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Look forward to seeing what you have come up with. All just a bit of fun or is there some learning/purpose behind it in particular? I had better keep out of it, I think I might show myself up as a charlatan or chai latte or something.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Forgetting to put the filter in the aeropress is one of the worst things.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@hotmetal It's no good trying to wrangle a clue out of me at this late stage . . . I can't favour one forum member over another, now can I?

Oh definitely a challenge, @Hibbsy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Forgetting to put the filter in the aeropress is one of the worst things.


Guilty! Hands up if they weren't so red and scalded.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I am pretty sure there's some good material for that in the Muppetry thread IIRC. Maybe even with accompanying pics of the aftermath.


It was me recently who brewed inverted AP and pulled two tubes apart too much, causing a spillage on my hands and all over the counter.

Apart from that, I haven't done anything major? It's easy to knock over or overfill the mug, but the latter is less severe with the AeroPress compared to drip brewing. You can't simply stop the flow...


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I always warm my cups that I'm going to use with hot water. Yep, I once plunged into an already full cup


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

easy to spill hot water around when not using the supplied funnel


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks









I had a question about refractometers but it's ok, I found the info I needed for that









I may need a guinea pig to test the quiz out on . . .


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah go on then.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Yeah go on then.


I have taken advice on this and I'm now unable to let anyone get tested on, sorry









Rest assured, I have 3 scientists double checking everything as I type!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's input. The quiz is now up and running!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37456-COFFEE-PERSONALITY-QUIZ!-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!


----------

